# Light Meter?



## Live_free (Oct 9, 2010)

What are some good light meters? I am looking to pick one up but want to make sure it is good before I do so. Thanks.


----------



## Ron Evers (Oct 9, 2010)

I use a Gossen Lunasix, a very nice light meter.  You can find them used on eBay:

lunasix light meter items - Get great deals on Cameras Photo items on eBay.com!


----------



## tirediron (Oct 9, 2010)

Like anything else, there's "nice" and there's "nice I can afford".  It also depends on what you want/need.  Do you want to make reflected readings, incident readings or all three?  Ron's suggestion is a good one.  Older Gossen analogue meters that were several hundred dollars brand-new 20, 30 years ago can often be had for <$100 on eBay and Craig's list.  

My two meters are a Gossen Luna Pro F (An analogue meter that does flash, incident and reflected) and a Minolta V (digital, does all types of readings, stores, calculates, triggers flash, etc).  Again, easily had on eBay for not a lot of money.

There are relatively few new meters on the market for obvious reasons.  Sekonic is probably the biggest name these days, and of their line I would suggest either the L358 (~$400) or the L308 (~$350) for their versatility (In that they will perform all three types of standard readings) and reasonable price.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 9, 2010)

Gossen, Sekonic, and Minolta all make good light meters.


----------



## Kofman13 (Oct 9, 2010)

I got my Sekonic-358 used from KEH and it's amazing


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Oct 9, 2010)

I think you'll find many recommending the sekonic l-358.  I got mine for $279 new from B/H Sekonic L-358 Flash Master Meter - Silver 401-358 - B&H Photo

I takes all the guess work out of lighting.  Not sure what I did w/o it before.


----------



## PeteD (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for the recommendations on light meters.


----------



## ulrichsd (Mar 21, 2011)

I have a Sekonic Studio Deluxe II (L-398M) that I've had for about 10 years now.

Amazon.com: Sekonic L-398A Light Meter (Black): Camera & Photo

Its analog so it always works and doesn't need batteries, but if I was going to buy now I'd probably consider digital.  I think there are some advantages to digital when using strobes.


----------



## SpeedTrap (Mar 21, 2011)

Another vote for the Sekonic 358 here


----------



## kundalini (Mar 21, 2011)

Another Sekonic l-358 user here.


----------



## Ryan L (Mar 21, 2011)

I have a Minolta IVF and a Minolta V both work great. I was just about to list the IV on ebay. 150 shipped if your interested.

If I was buying new, it would be the Sekonic 358


----------



## pgriz (Mar 21, 2011)

Used to use the Gossen Lunasix Pro for many years, and after it was stolen a few years ago, replaced it with a L-358 (after asking advice on this board).  It was an excellent choice and also added a good flash meter to my arsenal.  After a year of experience with it, I'm still learning all the things it can help with.


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Mar 21, 2011)

For inexpensive ones, i've heard good things about the polaris spd100.  Although I've never actually used it.


----------



## photocist (Mar 21, 2011)

If you get an older meter, make sure the batteries are not discontinued. I purchased a Gossen Lunasix 3 only to find out they dont make the mercury batteries anymore, and the adapter is 4x what I paid for the meter ><


----------



## AgentDrex (Mar 22, 2011)

I use a Gossen Pilot 2


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 22, 2011)

Takes 9V battery.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 22, 2011)

If your getting a meter get one that will read flash as well as ambient


----------



## raphaelaaron (Mar 22, 2011)

I use a Gossen Luna pro F, and Minolta autometer IVF. Love them.


----------

